# Pixeldatei - Vektorisieren...HILFE



## Mogli-Designz (17. November 2008)

Halli Hallo, bite schreit mich nicht an wegen dieser Frage...

Also ich habe ein Logodesign in PS gemacht und habe die psd dann im Illustrator geladen und den live-trace rüberlaufen lassen...isses dann schon vektorisiert?
oder was muss ich genau machen im Illustrator wenn ich die pixeldatei als psd habe...die Druckerei hat mich angerufen und hat mir gesagt: "Wir können es nur drucken, aber nicht sticken" die pdf die ich habe ist 50 mb groß, wahrscheinlich weils ne pixeldatei ist.

Brauche eure Rat, wie genau ich eine Vectordatei draus mache...


Lieben Gruß

Mogli


----------



## ink (17. November 2008)

Moin
Bei solchen Sachen (Flex/Flockdruck, Stickerei usw) ist es wichtig
mit möglichst wenigen Ankerpunkten zu arbeiten.
Bei Livetrace werden meist mehr und ungenauer Ankerpunkte gesetzt, als man sie braucht.
Das Beste wird sein es von Hand nachzuzeichnen.
Wie du das machst findest du in den Links bzw in unseren Tutorials.
Bei solchen Sachen dürfen keine Verläufe oder derart dabei sein.

mfg


----------



## Mogli-Designz (17. November 2008)

um das mit hand nachzuzeichnen wäre echt schwer da ich dort splatter reingehauen habe und dort lauter kleiner löcher drin sind...aber ok wenn du mir sagst das es keine andere möglichkeit gibt...ich danke dir für deine antwort...

mogli


----------



## ink (17. November 2008)

Hier mal bitte nicht die Netiquette vernachlässigen 
(deine Durchgehende Kleinschreibung und fehlende Satzzeichen).

Die Druckerei wird das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht annehmen.
So bleibt nur die Möglichkeit des Nachzeichnens.
Bekommste hin, ist nur etwas Übung.
Ansonsten kannste es vllt mit http://vectormagic.com/ probieren, wobei es fast das Selbe in grün ist.

mfg


----------



## Mogli-Designz (17. November 2008)

Ups, verzeihe bitte meine unqualifizierte Schreibweise.
Ich danke dir erstmal sehr für deine schnellen Antworten!
Mal schauen was die Seite mir so bringt, die du mir geschrieben hast.


----------

